# 'The Abigail Affair' - nautical thriller set in the Caribbean



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm delighted for this opportunity to present my tongue-in-cheek nautical thriller 'The Abigail Affair'.

The book has been in the UK Kindle Top 100 for more than two months, and sold over 6,000 copies. Now it's going well on the USA site too, for which I am very pleased and grateful.

It's a fast-paced read with a vein of humor running through it. Don't take it too seriously!

'Toby Robinson is twenty-two and broke, so when he lands a job as junior deckhand and steward on a Russian oligarch's motor yacht in the Caribbean he feels his luck is about to change. It is, but not in the way Toby hoped. He quickly discovers that the luxury yacht's passengers and crew are not what they seem when on his first night aboard he is framed for the murder of a guest. With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby save his skin - and foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens catastrophe for the entire western hemisphere?'

The Abigail Affair


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tim, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Betsy and Ann. This forum seems to be way busier than last time I looked in!


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I would like to offer Kindle Boards members the opportunity to download my brand new Caribbean espionage thriller free until the end of the month.

Simply go to my Smashwords page and use coupon code HM22M.

I hope you enjoy! All reviews and feedback appreciated.

Tim

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23907


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone who has taken advantage of the launch offer. If you enjoy the book, please consider posting a review.

The free download lasts one more week, until September 30. Simply go to my Smashwords page and use coupon code HM22M.

Tim

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23907


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the Free Read Tim.  I just downloaded it.  I will post a review when I'm done.  It looks very interesting.  I'm looking forward to reading it.  I like the cover.

Kelly Abell
(author Blood Harvest Moon)


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Kelly, and thank you so much for downloading my book. I just checked out your blog - extremely informative. I like the writers' tips. I hope I didn't contravene too many! The thing I have to check for all the time is unintentional repeated words in successive phrases or sentences. I don't why it happens, but I found hundreds while editing 'The Abigail Affair.' 

Yes, a review would be great and thanks for offering that.

I'm only sorry that your genres are not for me, so I can't return the compliment...

Best, Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Three reviews on Amazon, average 4.5 stars, so an encouraging start for my new seagoing yarn 'The Abigail Affair'.

If you like suspense thrillers with a touch of humour and a British flavour, why not check out the free sample chapters today? Also on Smashwords and B&N.

Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

This new thriller set in the West Indies is proving quite popular on the UK Kindle site - in the Top 50 thrillers last week. Enjoy worldwide at $0.99 for a limited period!

_Toby Robinson is 22 and broke. He lands a job as junior steward on a Russian billionaire's yacht in the Caribbean and feels his luck is about to change.

It is, but not in the way Toby hoped. On his first night aboard he is framed for a brutal murder. His attractive crewmate Julia seems to be on his side. But can he trust her?

With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby clear his name, stay alive - and foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens to entangle him?

It's New Year's Eve and something terrible will take place at midnight. Time is running out, and so are Toby's options ..._

'The Abigail Affair' is a fast-paced suspense thriller with a touch of British humor. 
Length: 105,000 words or about 420 pages. Suggested rating: 15+.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to Brad's Reader for the following review of 'The Abigail Affair'.

'This novel is escapist reading at its best. The plot is full of twists and turns and plenty of adventure. It's one of my favorite types of novels - a page turner.

The story centers around Toby Robinson, who is a 'lost soul,' skipping from job to job. Toby borrowed money from his parents and pretty much used up all of their good will. He finally ends up traveling from Britain to the Caribbean to take a job as a crewman aboard the super luxury yacht Amelia.

As determined as he is to make this job work out, the eccentric, abusive and sometimes downright violent Russian owner of Amelia tests Toby's patience to the limits. He even tries to jump ship before the yacht pulls anchor and heads to sea. But he's caught on the pier by a shady first-mate who forces Toby back to his duties.

Once at sea, one of the prostitutes the Russian owner brought on board turns up dead in Toby's cabin. Toby denies anything to do with the death - which is obviously a murder. Toby soon learns though that a dead prostitute is the least of his problems.

I don't want to give much else away and ruin the rest of the novel because it's worth the read to find out how it ends. Enjoy the ride!'

I can recommend Brad's excellent blog on all things literary at www.bradsreader.com

Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone asked me if the billionaire's yacht in my story was called 'Abigail', because if so he had seen a yacht with that name in the Mediterranean and he feared I would be in trouble.

No, the yacht in the story is called something different!

Below is a picture of a yacht of the size and kind I had in mind when I wrote 'The Abigail Affair'. I took this shot in the bay in the West Indies where I have been lucky enough to live and work for some of this year and where I wrote most of the book.

This yacht is called 'Ocean Victory II', and it's impossible to find out who owns it, such is the secrecy surrounding it. At night, it can put on a computerised light show involving all its lights pulsating and changing colour. It has underwater lights that illuminate a circle of sea all around it.

Of course, all the dreadful things that happen in my story are pure fiction, and never happened to a real mega yacht .. not yet, at least!

Tim


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the release and on the great reviews, Tim!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen! I'm off to try a sample of 'Gone'!

Tim


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, Tim.  I hope you enjoy the sample.

Have a great weekend!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to John Salter for a great 5-star review on the UK Kindle site. Just outside the Top 100 over there today ...


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on another great review, Tim, and on the ranking!  May you keep climbing!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to my fellow Brits, 'The Abigail Affair' is right now No. 31 in the UK Kindle Store and No. 5 in UK Kindle Thrillers. Just need to get noticed in the US store now - more tricky!


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

'The Abigail Affair' has been in the UK Kindle Top 100 for over a month, is currently at No 20 overall and has sold 1,000 copies there in December so far. American/Canadian/Australian readers are warmly invited to join the party - admission $0.99!


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

'The Abigail Affair' featured on dailycheapreads.com last week, moved up 3,000 ranks and sold several hundred copies in a few days. Thanks, Paula!

The excellent Cheapreads site now has a dedicated UK version (address ending 'co.uk') which will be of interest to anyone with a UK Kindle account.

The great thing is, Cheapreads filters by both quality and price.

Back here in the UK, 'The Abigail Affair' has been in the Top 100 for 50 days and sales since October number over 5,000. Thanks to anyone who has downloaded.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Tim, congratulations!  That's wonderful! It's so nice to hear that you're doing so well.

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm delighted for this opportunity to present my tongue-in-cheek nautical thriller 'The Abigail Affair' as today's Book of the Day here on Kindleboards.

The book has been in the UK Kindle Top 100 for more than two months, and sold over 6,000 copies. Now it's going well on the USA site too, for which I am very pleased and grateful.

It's a fast-paced read with a vein of humor running through it. Don't take it too seriously! 

'Toby Robinson is twenty-two and broke, so when he lands a job as junior deckhand and steward on a Russian oligarch's motor yacht in the Caribbean he feels his luck is about to change. It is, but not in the way Toby hoped. He quickly discovers that the luxury yacht’s passengers and crew are not what they seem when on his first night aboard he is framed for the murder of a guest. With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby save his skin - and foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens catastrophe for the entire western hemisphere?'


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to The Abigail Affair as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just picked this up and am looking forward to reading it soon.  Your first review on Amazon talks about Troy's "larrikin sense of humour".  Do you know what larrikin means?


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

crebel said:


> Just picked this up and am looking forward to reading it soon. Your first review on Amazon talks about Troy's "larrikin sense of humour". Do you know what larrikin means?


I didn't, but after the review appeared I looked it up! It is an Australian term for 'laddish', connoting youthful enthusiasm. The derivation is interesting (from Wikipedia):

Etymology

The term larrikin was used to refer to "a mischievous or frolicsome youth", as reported in the Supplement, English Dialect Dictionary, editor J. Wright, 1898-1905.[2]

The term was used to describe members of the Rocks Push - a criminal gang in The Rocks in Sydney during the late 19th and early 20th centuries - who were noted for their antisocial behaviour and gang-specific dress codes.

The word is evidently still in use in Australia.

I hope you enjoy the read, Chris!


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you, discerning readers, for promoting 'The Abigail Affair' to the US Top 1,000 for the first time yesterday (#894, and #20 in Teen Fiction/Adventure and Thrillers).

Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

My nautical thriller is still available for $0.99 in the US and £0.49 in the UK. My stats are 9,800 Kindle copies sold, highest ranks achieved #7 in UK and #815 in US. Currently #23 in Teen Thrillers - but suitable for all the family! Do check it out if you like a fast-paced read in exotic locations.

Toby Robinson, twenty-two and broke, lands a job as deckhand on a Russian billionaire's yacht. On his first night aboard he is framed for the murder of a guest. And that's just the start of his problems. His attractive crewmate Julia seems to be the only one on his side - but can he trust her? With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens to entangle him? It's New Year's Eve and something terrible will happen at midnight. Time is running out, and so are Toby's options ...

"A real page-turner and excellent value for money"
"Fun, tongue-in-cheek fast moving adventure with good humor"
"Couldn't put the book down" 
"A rollicking good read"
"A dose of humor that made it fun to read" 
"One of the best books I have read in a long time"
"The main character Toby is excellent"
"Totally absorbing from beginning to end"
"A thrillingly entertaining page turner"
"I could see this book as a movie"
"A really fun read"
"Might have enjoyed it 70 years ago"
"Eminently readable and a great bargain"



(From Amazon reviews in USA and UK)


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Toby was awakened by a small but shrill sound like a scream. He jerked his head up with alarm. What time was it? 

His eyes settled on the ship’s digital clock. 

4.38am. 

Bummer! 

He’d been asleep the best part of an hour! 

He scanned the monitors in a panic. What was that? And why no picture on No. 4 camera? The label underneath said Deck 2. That was the owner’s deck. Where had the scream come from – or was it part of a dream?

There it was again! A scream without a doubt. From one of the monitor speakers linked to microphones. It was obviously one of the Russian girls. He should have taken Irina more seriously. He had to do something now. But what? Call Scott? She had said no. He looked for the volume control for the microphone monitor, found it and turned it up.

Another scream, of pure terror, this time at full volume, echoed around the empty bridge.

The hairs on his neck bristled. No time to think. He stood up and exited the bridge into the atrium area. But wait! He should go down the outside way, shout and raise the alarm to get help from ashore, not descend directly via the owner’s level and risk being apprehended. He backed up to the bridge, keyed the numbers in quickly and hurried out of the wing door. An outside staircase led down to Deck 2, he knew. 

He peered down. Nothing. He proceeded cautiously down the stairs. His uniform Nike deckhand trainers made no sound. Thank God he wasn’t wearing the leather steward’s shoes.

He crept around the external walkway and reached Deck 2. This consisted entirely of living accommodation. He was on the level below the stateroom and entertaining area. He realised that the bedrooms were not accessible from the outside, sensibly enough. He reached the end of the exterior deck walkway. He could see where the bedrooms were, with portholes directly on the side of the yacht. Light issued from one of them.

There was no way to go lower on the outside. He began to think he should have stayed at his post and called the First Officer after all, regardless of the consequences. Then he saw something which gave him an idea. The window-cleaning cradle! It was hanging at his level about thirty feet away. If he climbed over the railing here, there was a little ledge, and a line of pipes or conduits running at shoulder height above it that could be used as a handhold.

In a moment he decided. He would jump ship and summon outside assistance. This cradle would be his exit strategy.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a fast-paced read with a vein of humor running through it. 11,500 Kindle copies sold to date.

'Toby Robinson is twenty-two and broke, so when he lands a job as junior deckhand and steward on a Russian oligarch's motor yacht in the Caribbean he feels his luck is about to change. It is, but not in the way Toby hoped. He quickly discovers that the luxury yacht’s passengers and crew are not what they seem when on his first night aboard he is framed for the murder of a guest. With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby save his skin - and foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens catastrophe for the entire western hemisphere?'


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Do check out my nautical thrillers below!

"The Abigail Affair" - 13,000 Kindle copies sold - an adventurous romp with a juvenile lead
"Final Passage" - 3,500 Kindle copies sold - a grown-up mystery thriller centred on a transatlantic yacht race.

Coming soon - "The Film Crew Murders" (male beta readers invited).

Wishing you all great sales, and happy reading! 

Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

If you enjoy zany, fast-paced thrillers, do check out _The Abigail Affair_. 14,000 Kindle copies sold to date.

_Toby Robinson is twenty-two and broke, so when he lands a job as junior deckhand and steward on a Russian oligarch's motor yacht in the Caribbean he feels his luck is about to change. It is, but not in the way Toby hoped. He quickly discovers that the luxury yacht's passengers and crew are not what they seem when on his first night aboard he is framed for the murder of a guest. With his mobile phone confiscated, armed only with a winning smile and a flair for mixing cocktails, can Toby save his skin - and foil the sinister international conspiracy that threatens catastrophe for the entire western hemisphere?_


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Still at $0.99 in the USA and just reduced by Amazon to £0.72 in the UK.

Young Toby gets more than he bargained for when he signs on to a Russian oligarch's megayacht.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who bought and downloaded _The Abigail Affair_ in December! The title reached #165 overall in the paid US Kindle store at one point and #3 in Teen Fiction.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

The new American English edition of "The Abigail Affair" is now out on Kindle! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UJWZCG


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to all who downloaded and bought _The Abigail Affair_ this week. If you missed it, here is the link to the brand-new US Edition.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UJWZCG

Happy reading!

Tim


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Enjoy this zany thriller free on your Kindle today and tomorrow! (US/Canada only).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UJWZCG


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Toby Robinson is young, British and dumb. So how will he fare when called upon to save the world at fifteen minutes' notice?


----------

